# Shakespeare T20L0



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

This reel is a few years old and I know that a new one is only $40 but I can't see myself tossing out a reel that still works somewhat. The tension for the spool on it doesn't work, so it doesn't cast very far it's as if the spool control knob is stuck on very tight even after I loosen it all the way up. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring it by...if it fixable, we'll fix it. Pompano Joe @ 8505162409


----------

